# Pregnancy test gone wrong? VERY worried.



## fadingfacade

Okay, this is going to sound crazy. But I am that paranoid.

I would really like help please. 

Ok, new years eve, I didn't actually have sex, but was very close to it, the guy's penis was touching the outside of my vagina, it didn't touch inside. I get paranoid easy. I know for a fact that there is no chance I was pregnant before this.

First things first, my period DID come a day early last week, lasted the correct time, heavy flow. So I did not miss my period at all, I believe. I took a test before my period, was negative.


I've taken 7 or 8 pregnancy tests, not even joking. All were negative. Except one, sort of. But perhaps it went wrong? That's what I need an opinion on.

For a start, I did NOT pee on the pregnancy test for long enough and didn't get much urine onto it, only a little bit, but not much. The pink didn't fill the window (to reveal the lines) straight away/even within a minute or two, it remained blank. So, following that, I put it back in bag, believing I could try it later since it had not worked - all the other ones I took had appeared straight away.

I checked it, say, an hour later, because I was going to reuse it. I'm aware of the 10minute window mark. I saw a clear as day purple line in the control window that verifys you ARE NOT pregnant, however, there was a line of some sort in the pregnant window also. BUT, this line was incredibly faint, and to be honest, I do think it had no colour (therefore could be an evap line), however I honestly CANNOT remember if it had a slight tint, I believe it appeared to be more of a shadow/grey - but I am now scared because I can't remember if it was slightly coloured or not. ALSO, there was alot of dark purple colour clumped in the right corner of the not pregnant window (farthest away on the right), whereas there was virtually no pink/purple tones in the pregnant control window - more white or very light. I found the clump of colour very strange, hadn't appeared before.

Anyway, I bought another two pregnancy tests after that, and they both said negative straight away (one from the same brand again). I then checked the previous pregnany test with the faint line again following this, and the line had COMPLETELY disappeared in the pregnant control window and only a dark line was visible in the not pregnant control window. This would have been well over an hour of initially testing it.

I know it sounds ridiculous. But I am very worried. 
I do not want to be pregnant. 

Please give advice.


----------



## lesleyann

i doubt you are pregnant hun if you had your period and you tested and they all came back Negative the test you are talking about you said the negative line was there and you then tested some more and where all negative i wouldnt worry about it


----------



## kelly2903

you should never read a test an hour later, this was prob a duff test, go buy a cheap test or go to maybe a clinic for a free one, and by now you will have enough pregnancy hormone to say you are if it come bk neg you are really not, just a duff test hun, good luck sweetie. xxxx


----------



## nikky0907

The test is faulty. You are not pregnant hun, stop worrying! :lol:


----------



## JayleighAnn

It sounds like the test is faulty.

But never ever re-use a test, it wont work.


----------



## bump#3

you are not pregnant stop worrying


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Deffo sounds like a faulty test hun, I'd say you have no need to worry! Altho, if you cant stop worrying pop to your doctor and ask for a blood test, or try a digital test, they're not usually wrong!

And just for future reference... I got pregnant last year (M/C a few weeks later) by doing what you described, without having full sex, so be careful. xxx


----------



## BlackBerry25

The test is faulty. You are not pregnant :)

I know I was always super paranoid about getting pregnant, lol.


----------



## Pyrrhic

You didn't have sex, you had a period and the majority of tests are negative.

You aren't pregnant.


----------



## hopedance

you can get lines when you don't pee on them enough, because your pee carries the dye up the test. if there wasn't enough pee, some of the dye probably didn't carry the whole way up the test when you looked at it. don't worry about it at all, if you were pregnant, those lines would like lighting up and staring you in the face in ALL your tests, honest. you aren't pregnant!


----------

